# House Bill No. 1555



## mgb (Nov 9, 2003)

:BM: CHECK THIS OUT!
http://www.state.ma.us/legis/bills/house/ht01555.htm


----------



## Mshaw166 (Nov 1, 2003)

unreal


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Never gonna pass...


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Already being discussed here. Let's keep the conversation in one spot


Eric


----------

